# Hey guys new comer here!



## ballislife (Jun 24, 2018)

hey guys! new here. im not even sure if i should be posting this message on this specific category..

but basically ive been on this site for quite some time but only now have i registered and posting because i need advice and help only people who are going through the same thing as i am can offer...

so ive had dpdr just last december. Ive always felt it since before when i got my anxiety disorder. im 19 now and it has become so bad and i am also depressed because its just so exhasuting. so i got dpdr because i smoked weed and i got the worst panic attack of my life. i felt like i went crazy and thought i just lost my mind. then the dpdr just got bad from there and im sure you guys have heard that story before. i manage it with things like exercise and spending time with my family and friends. but it just really gets to me at night.... like when im alone in bed with my thoughts i just find it so scary to sleep and feel weird ass sensations when i close my eyes or when i drift off to sleep. its horrifying cause when im espeically tired, is when the dpdr is so intense.

so now i just have this question : ive been drinking alot lately because when im drunk my dpdr seems to go away (it just comes when i have a hangover the next day and i feel like shit) but when i sleep, its just so calming and i dont have the dpdr so i got used to falling asleep drunk and right now i havent drank in 2 days and the sleep i had last night was horrifying because i ended up sleeping at 5am cause of the dpdr i was feeling.. and now i dont know if i should just drink enough to help me sleep. my therapy appointment is still in 4 days so im just trying to find ways to endure the next few days until i meet with my therapist and get prescribed some meds. should i just drink? or is it not the answer?

sorry for the long post guys. here if you need anytjhing or if you want to talk. all the best


----------



## Mowkus (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello, I have the exact same issue as you.

Mine was also weed induced and I also turn to alcohol to numb the sensations and panic attacks. I also get bad panic attacks when I wake up hungover. I would suggest to cut the drinking out, I'm trying to cut it out too and doing a lot better by just breathing and keeping as busy as possible. It's fucking hard and if you need someone to talk to I'm open.


----------



## Julien14 (Jun 25, 2018)

Drinking will become a vicious circle I'm sure you know. The meds can make things worse or slightly help but it won't cure your DP. I recommend getting Fish oil in liquid form and drinking one big table spoon every morning. It won't cure your DP but it will make you happier and it will calm your DP. Atleast for me, it's the only thing that REALLY helped in the past 8 years. Hang in there!


----------



## ballislife (Jun 24, 2018)

Julien14 said:


> Drinking will become a vicious circle I'm sure you know. The meds can make things worse or slightly help but it won't cure your DP. I recommend getting Fish oil in liquid form and drinking one big table spoon every morning. It won't cure your DP but it will make you happier and it will calm your DP. Atleast for me, it's the only thing that REALLY helped in the past 8 years. Hang in there!


thanks bro ill take your advice and cut out the alcohol. know its bad but its just so good in the moment but when im hungover it sucks. gonna try out the fish oil asap. thanks so much for your response. appreciate it.


----------



## ballislife (Jun 24, 2018)

Mowkus said:


> Hello, I have the exact same issue as you.
> 
> Mine was also weed induced and I also turn to alcohol to numb the sensations and panic attacks. I also get bad panic attacks when I wake up hungover. I would suggest to cut the drinking out, I'm trying to cut it out too and doing a lot better by just breathing and keeping as busy as possible. It's fucking hard and if you need someone to talk to I'm open.


yeah bro when i wake up hungover its the worst as well. gonna cut out the drinking as well man, 2 days sober so far lol. its fucking hard cause no one around me really gets what im going through and im having all these thoughts. hope youre feeling better, really appreciate the response man. here to talk.


----------



## Mowkus (Jun 14, 2017)

ballislife said:


> yeah bro when i wake up hungover its the worst as well. gonna cut out the drinking as well man, 2 days sober so far lol. its fucking hard cause no one around me really gets what im going through and im having all these thoughts. hope youre feeling better, really appreciate the response man. here to talk.


I'm still drinking but when I'm not I am so much better. It's hard to stop but gradually you can overcome it. I am experiencing a lot less anxiety and existential crisis because I have dealt with it over a year now. If you want anymore tips or just wanna share experiences just pm me brother.

Also I understand the issue with no one understanding. It sucks really, that's why this website is here for us to relate and get through the shit storm


----------

